# Where can I buy egg crate?



## briang

Some of you know how "Dizzy", my 6 line wrass jumped out after having him for 2 years. Well, I just got another one and he is beautiful. I also will be getting a Mccosker's Wrass and I need to stop them from sky diving. I called home depot and they said that they don't carry Egg Crate. Where can I get it? Is there anything else that works good and lets the light shine through?


----------



## aunt kymmie

What kind of Home Depot is it that doesn't stock egg crate? Where the heck are you living that has a man putting up roofs in subzero temps but a guy can't get a piece of decent egg crate?? Do you have any lighting stores nearby? A mom & pop hardware store? (trying to think of other places...an airconditioning company?)

PS. You owe us a picture of the new sponge :wink2:


----------



## Pasfur

Egg crate = light diffuser. You are just using a different term than they are accustomed to hearing.


----------



## wake49

Pasfur said:


> Egg crate = light diffuser. You are just using a different term than they are accustomed to hearing.


I agree with Pasfur. 

I worked at a Home Depot for a year when I was between my usual lumberyard jobs. I went in there with lumber and millwork experience on my resume. They put me in the paint department. 

Very often they employ people and just stick them into an opening, regardless of experience. The person you spoke to is probably an out of work stair installer they stuck in the lighting section.


----------



## demasonisrule

This happened at my home depot when I needed it too - just go to the lighting department, and I guarantee that they will have it


----------



## briang

demasonisrule said:


> This happened at my home depot when I needed it too - just go to the lighting department, and I guarantee that they will have it


You're right . I went even though when I called and they said they didn't carry it. I went to lighting dept. and there it was. It works great because I have my light directly on the tank, so I didn't put it under the lights, just in between the lights and behind them. Therefore, I didn't block any of my light into the tank. Thanks guys for AGAIN helping me.:-D


----------

